# Last day of summer today in Australia



## Bretrick (Feb 27, 2022)

Temperature for Perth today will be 36C - 97F
Perth's average temperature for the 3 months of summer was 34.4C, 94F
Highest average since records began over 120 years ago


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

MinimumMON
Feb 28TUE
Mar 1WED
Mar 2THU
Mar 3FRI
Mar 4SAT
Mar 5SUN
Mar 6 Summary





Showers




Showers




Heavy rain




Possible shower




Possible shower




Possible shower




Possible showerMaximum23°C21°C18°C24°C25°C26°C23°C


----------



## Bretrick (Feb 27, 2022)

Tish said:


> MON
> Feb 28TUE
> Mar 1WED
> Mar 2THU
> ...


Best you put your coat on then.


----------



## Jules (Feb 27, 2022)

Tish said:


> MON
> Feb 28TUE
> Mar 1WED
> Mar 2THU
> ...


Those look like really decent temperatures, though a bit damp some days. 

Not as bad as your records set @Bretrick, we too had heat breaking weather this past summer.  A good portion of the province burned up. That was after the devastating floods.


----------



## Bretrick (Feb 27, 2022)

Jules said:


> Those look like really decent temperatures, though a bit damp some days.
> 
> Not as bad as your records set @Bretrick, we too had heat breaking weather this past summer.  A good portion of the province burned up. That was after the devastating floods.


Summer might be over by the calendar but still plenty of hot weather to come.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2022)

The east of the continent is more than a bit damp. Major floods occurring in Queensland and northern NSW. Sydney has been deluged but not flooded.

The bonus is that the usually dry salt lake, Lake Eyre, is filling up and the dry channel country is becoming green. Respite for the migratory birds.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 27, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Last day of summer today in Australia​


Why do different places define the seasons differently?  Here we change seasons on the equinox and solstice.  So we have a few weeks of winter left...


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 28, 2022)

By crikey, what horrific flooding in Queensland.Last night there was more to come. !!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 28, 2022)

I really enjoy all the information you share from  your part of the world @Bretrick .. I find it very interesting.
And   also all the news from @Warrigal over these many  years we've both been around this forum! 
..  thanks to all of you!  ..   @Tish  and @Bellbird too.   .....  makes the world a smaller,  nicer place.


But gotta   say,  1000 pc.   jigsaw puzzles drive me crazy Bretrick!   ..  ..  but I do enjoy sudoku puzzles.


----------



## Bretrick (Feb 28, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I really enjoy all the information you share from  your part of the world @Bretrick .. I find it very interesting.
> And   also all the news from @Warrigal over these many  years we've both been around this forum!
> ..  thanks to all of you!  ..   @Tish  and @Bellbird too.   .....  makes the world a smaller,  nicer place.
> 
> ...


Thank you for you kind words.
There is a lot of information to share about my part of the world.
I enjoy imparting the beauty, and the terrors associated with Australia.
Gordon River Tasmania


----------



## Bretrick (Feb 28, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> By crikey, what horrific flooding in Queensland.Last night there was more to come. !!


The rain front is now moving south, so New South Wales and Sydney will be getting much more rain.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Thank you for you kind words.
> There is a lot of information to share about my part of the world.
> I enjoy imparting the beauty, and the terrors associated with Australia.
> Gordon River Tasmania


ya know so much of Australia,   Tasmania and New Zealand  are just like Paradise..... but serious question..  how many of the populace visit  these stunningly beautiful places, ..I mean by that...are they places which are easily accessible to people or are they generally kept for the brochures, like the beautiful island and highlands of Scotland... for example..


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ya know so much of Australia,   Tasmania and New Zealand  are just like Paradise..... but serious question..  how many of the populace visit  these stunningly beautiful places, ..I mean by that...are they places which are easily accessible to people or are they generally kept for the brochures, like the beautiful island and highlands of Scotland... for example..


All the places I post about are easily accessible and many locals and tourists visit all these stunning places.
Many places require months to advance book.


----------



## Jules (Mar 1, 2022)

I was confused why you said it was the last day of summer.  Looked it up and you use Meteorological summer.  They just started using this term in Canada last fall.  Fall would normally start about Sept. 23rd here.  In reality it’s more like the first week of September.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> I was confused why you said it was the last day of summer. Looked it up and you use Meteorological summer. They just started using this term in Canada last fall. Fall would normally start about Sept. 23rd here. In reality it’s more like the first week of September.


I looked it up too, and am still confused.  Apparently there are a number of dates to choose from.  To begin Spring I prefer the Irish (Celtic) February 1, but not to end summer (July 31)...  Some places in south Asia have 6 seasons, in a couple of weeks we will be going from Shishir to Vasanta.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Season

I just wish it would warm up...


----------



## Jules (Mar 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I just wish it would warm up...


You and me both.


----------

